# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  National Convention -  OAA

## GOS_Queen

*Mark Your Calendar*

*To Join us*




*For the*

*OAA National Opticians Convention*



*October 20 - 23, 2005
Hyatt Regency New Orleans
New Orleans, Louisiana* 







Call, email or go on-line for more details.
441 Carlisle Drive Herndon, VA 20170 
703-437-8780/800-433-8997 
*Email: KStclair@oaa.org  Web site: http://www.oaa.org* 

In conjunction with the Louisiana Association of Dispensing Opticians

----------


## wmcdonald

See you all in NO.

----------


## Aarlan

Great excuse to go back to La.   Hope to make it this year.

AA

----------


## Karlen McLean

Looking forward to it. I'm there for all the events Thurs. p.m. thru Sat. p.m.

----------

